# The Boobytrapfishingteam.com Headed For Tightness!!



## FISH TAILS

The crew this trip will be Broadonrod "Ahab", CreepingSquid, Matt06!
Guest Anglers will be Mike Papas, John Duffy and his Daughter Taylor Blair.

This trip is all about the sponsors of the seminar these are all 3 sponsors of the event!

Daytime Swordfishing at its best aboard the battle wagon!

Weather is kind of sporty but the Viking should be fine!

We will keep the board posted with updates as they come in!

This trip should be fun to update hopefully they can keep John and Mike in the chair!

*IT'S TIME FOR TIGHTNESS SUCKAS!!*

STAY TUNED!!


----------



## CAT TALES

Sounds like a great group of guest anglers!! Good luck!!


----------



## Charlietunakiller

It's on again! 
They will be tight before 4:00 pm! :fishy:


Must be nice to go out when you want.

Capt Ahab I need to get you on our bid list. We build apartments and Nursing homes all over Texas.:texasflag

Stay TIGHT SUCKA!!!


----------



## Yams

Good luck Ladies and Gents. Have fun!


----------



## RUSSELURE1

Good luck Capt.


----------



## Hotrod

Good luck guys and gal


----------



## hookerelectric

Catchem Up Crew!


----------



## saltwater4life

I read in awe as I wish I could go fishing as much as the BT team. Talk about American dream in the fishing world! well hell, American dream period! Can't wait for updates and the report


----------



## Disco Lady

Get tight suckas!!!!!

DL :texasflag


----------



## elgatogus

Yeesssss siiirrrrr!! Waiting on live reports!! Rip some lips!!


----------



## jgale

Good luck fellas! I bet there will be some sore jaw swords pretty quick


----------



## Cody C

Subscribed! Good luck!


Cody C


----------



## Profish00

We like it tight suckas!!!


----------



## FISH TAILS

He said he was fishing to the east.
I have not had any updates as of 5:00! Hope they are just spanking some fish out of cell service!


----------



## nelson6500

I wonder if they are looking for Tyler's fish again, Brett did tell them to save the 10 pound black fin that was rigged and ready to go.


----------



## Flight Cancelled

Hope this ain't moving to far offshore looks a little nasty


----------



## MustangMike

Good luck and be safe!


----------



## jgale

Just got the update we've been waiting for! Taylor is on a MONSTER!!!! Been on it half the day!! They just saw it for a second.. They are thinking if they get this one they will be headed in.. It's a big one!!!

Go Taylor! Fingers crossed they can land this mule!


----------



## Ruthless53

Well hell.... now im going to be checking this all night!


----------



## jgale

This fish ain't happy being tied onto the boobytrap, cause it just screamed off another 1500' of line! 

Brett said they wanted to target IGFA women's record and I guess they found the one. Taylor is an animal on the rod and not giving this fish an inch!


----------



## Bill C

Wow. Cool! Keep the reports coming.


----------



## crowmagnum

Tuned in here from LC Brett.Catch UM. uuuuuuupppp!


----------



## MJP

With the deep drop tournament this weekend I wonder if they get potlicked. Good luck crew.


----------



## jgale

Well just got the wrong kind of update... They lost the fish. He said it was BIG! Hope they can get back on em tomorrow and sure hope that storm doesn't push em out tonight. Gotta watch the weather now!


----------



## My Little Big boat

Oh well, they will get tight tonight I'm sure! It was to soon to come back anyway


----------



## Gas Can

Safe trip to all on the BT! Thanks for the drop by drop coverage Mr. Fish Tails! Hadn't seen you in a stretch....give me a shout sometime and let's go!


----------



## FISH TAILS

Will do Gas Can
Sucks they lost it I know Taylor would love to have that record!
They got a few more days at it!


----------



## snapperlicious

Dang that's no bueno!


----------



## StarlinMarlin

Just got a text from Brett that they have been tighy on a fish for a couple hours. Sounds like a big night fish! Looks like no sleep on the Booby Trap tonight!


----------



## snapperlicious

Well what's the dealio?


----------



## StarlinMarlin

After 3 hours on the rod they have fish tacos! Mike Landed a fat 300lb sword overnight! Bet they sleep in this morning.


----------



## Charlietunakiller

Any reports?
Weather look pretty nasty out there right now.:cloud:


----------



## tuna can

Tell mike hello from dax. His mom is sitting here with us at the shop rubbing it in that he's out with yall lol tight lines mike good luck!!!!!


----------



## capttravis

I just got an email from Brett a minute or so ago...Taylor is on a monster...along with this pic and nothing else...


----------



## Charlietunakiller

Very cool.
Looks like they beat the T-storms.


----------



## Lumo

capttravis said:


> I just got an email from Brett a minute or so ago...Taylor is on a monster...along with this pic and nothing else...


Satellite Internet to feed 2Cool pics? The addiction is getting bad....Haha....


----------



## capttravis

Lumo said:


> Satellite Internet to feed 2Cool pics? The addiction is getting bad....Haha....


No... Email works some of the time out there over the cell phone


----------



## CAT TALES

Signal is bad where they are. Just got a text that Taylor is in the chair. Not sure where they are, but not much cell service!! Get it girl!!


----------



## CAT TALES

Taylor is still TIGHT!! It's a good one!!!


----------



## jgale

Taylor is still hooked up and this fish just screamed out another 700' of line! Get em girl. Sounds like this fish is not giving up too easy and has some fight left in it.


----------



## CAT TALES

Lots of head shakin'. Feels like a big one!!!


----------



## My Little Big boat

Hope it's her record she is lookin for! I know her dad is smiling rite now


----------



## jgale

She's still at it. Brett says its a good one and Taylor is not giving this fish an inch.!


----------



## Miles2Fish

Good luck to Taylor and the entire BT crew....


----------



## elgatogus

Taylor is one tough woman!! Way to go Taylor!! Way to go Team Booby Trap!!


----------



## jgale

Still dumping line! Had her fairly close .. Just rolled out.. Taylor is a trooper! 

Sounds like a heck of a battle!


----------



## Cody C

Same fish from the post 3 hours ago?


Cody C


----------



## FISH TAILS

Brett said she was hard at it! 
She got a good bit of line back but fish does not want to come past the thermocline!
From text I think she is on hour 7 at least maybe more I know she is got to be wore out!
We will keep y'all posted as news comes in!!


----------



## saltwater4life

7 hours?! This lil lady is a trooper! Can hang with the best of em on the BT!


----------



## coastman

wow, good for her. I hope they get it in the boat!


----------



## CAT TALES

Taylor is still hanging tough in the chair!!! She is doing great!!! Keep it up!


----------



## Hotrod

Wow, Taylor is a beast! Hope she gets her record, I bet they do it. Good luck guys!


----------



## Cody C

Wow. That's awesome! 


Cody C


----------



## CAT TALES

They finally got Taylor's fish in the boat a little after midnight. It's a big ole' dude....pushing 400# !!!!! Taylor is all sorts of happy!!! Good job!!!


----------



## KATILLAC

Wow!! That's awesome congrats!!! Taylor


----------



## nelson6500

WTG Taylor Congrats


----------



## cgmorgan06

Nice job Taylor! Can't wait to see some more pics and a video from the trip!


----------



## born to fish

CAT TALES said:


> They finally got Taylor's fish in the boat a little after midnight. It's a big ole' dude....pushing 400# !!!!! Taylor is all sorts of happy!!! Good job!!!


What's the IGFA record for a lady?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Charlietunakiller

She is a trooper.
That is fantastic.


----------



## rsparker67

That's awesome! Heck of a fight


----------



## Tsunami55

women's igfa records:

30 lb test - 297 lbs
50 lb test - 492 lbs
80 lb test - 772 lbs
130 lb test - 759 lbs

igfa rules state that no-one other than the angler can touch the rod or reel at any point during the fight...


----------



## DPElite

way to go Taylor now bring on some videos


----------



## SafetyMan

Congratulations to Taylor and the Booby Trap team!


----------



## Wompam

*Baddass*

Awesome job, we were outh there weds/thurs, saw AHAB & the gang thurs afternoon, beautiful fish catching machine. Current was ripping, sure it didn't help Taylor, glad she & crew made it happen!


----------



## bigfishtx

Does not look like a record...unless she was using 30LB test.


----------



## egret

Also, keep in mind she has to be using IGFA rated line like Ande tournament green or yellow or other lines that are equivalent to the Ande tournament IGFA specs. 

When the IGFA tests the line, and they will, if the line over tests even by one ounce kiss that IGFA line class record good-bye.


----------



## FISH TAILS

We have not had any updates today so cell service must not be good! It will not be an IGFA record but sounds like a fish of a lifetime anyway!


----------



## capttravis

Sounds like they have a couple studs on the deck and. Box full of groupers and tiles... Be hitting the dock between 630-645


----------



## Disco Lady

CONO!!!!!:cheers::cheers:

DL :an5:


----------



## bigfishtx

Como?


----------



## saltwater4life

No trip update/report yet?


----------



## Wompam

egret said:


> Also, keep in mind she has to be using IGFA rated line like Ande tournament green or yellow or other lines that are equivalent to the Ande tournament IGFA specs.
> 
> When the IGFA tests the line, and they will, if the line over tests even by one ounce kiss that IGFA line class record good-bye.


I would venture to say is that crew sets out to break a record, there tackle will test out.


----------



## Lumo

Wompam said:


> I would venture to say is that crew sets out to break a record, there tackle will test out.


Does braided spectra line qualify for IGFA line class?


----------



## egret

Lumo said:


> Does braided spectra line qualify for IGFA line class?


NO!


----------



## Wompam

*Excellent point*



Lumo said:


> Does braided spectra line qualify for IGFA line class?


I am not sure if it does currently, I would like to believe if it test out, it's good.


----------



## DRILHER

egret said:


> NO!


They are all IGFA rated. It may not be what's on spool but whatever it breaks at. I think power pro is IGFA rated at the stated breaking strength on the spool. It would be almost impossible to deep drop for Swords effectively with mono. You couldn't see the bite and current would drag way too much line out.


----------



## broadonrod

Just got to the house ill post up some pics and report .. Hope all the weather missed the tournament boats... Brett


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks everyone again for all the super nice replies! We had a great time with John, Taylor and Mike. We fished pretty hard this trip and never got the one we were looking for but still ended up with 5 really nice swordfish. Taylor, Mike and John were a pleasure to have on the Booby Trap and thanks to all of them for their support to the Texas Swordfish Seminar/Everyday Heroes Benefit!

We had a bumpy ride out but ended up pretty lucky with the weather overall. Our goal this trip was to strictly target big swords so fishing was a little slower than most trips but this crew was all about it. Everyone agreed we would stick with the plan. Mike ended up catching a really nice super fat sword around 350lbs he did a great job in the chair just over 3 hours. Taylor had a really good fish on for several hours earlier that day but the hook pulled. The next day Taylor ended up with another shot at a really nice sword, after 5-6 hours (I can't even remember.. She landed a really nice 400 lb class sword. Taylor is a real trooper in the fighting chair and never stopped cranking! John ended up catching a few nice swords which were released to fight again another day . The swordfish Mike and Taylor caught were hooked deep, plugged and iced down.

We ended up putting the swordfishing aside this morning to hammer on the grouper and tilefish. Taylor, John and Mike caught a pile of really nice yellowedge grouper, tiles and a few other good eating suckers..

Lots of fun for sure... Here are a few pics from the trip of Taylor Blair and Mike Pappas with their 2 swordfish. Ill get the Video up as soon as Miles gets it knocked out.. 
Thanks again everyone for the nice replies! Get Tight Suckas! Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab

*Like us on face book* :dance: https://www.facebook.com/booby.trap.fishing.team


----------



## Hunter

Great photos of great fish. Congrats.


----------



## Joe_S

That is awesome, congrats!


----------



## cadjockey

Nice fish, pretty pics.


----------



## Hydrocat

Fantastic pics and fish- congrats!


----------



## nelson6500

Great pics, Taylor is a beast for fighting that monster for 6 hours.


----------



## coastman

Good job y'all, nice pics!


----------



## Yams

Another impressive expedition. Congrats to all involved!


----------



## danmanfish

some nice swords there.. awesome..


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Great job guys!! 
I was dreaming I was on the Boobytrap while I am up here on vacation in New Hampshire and did some trolling for some Chechadas and only caught some smallmouth!

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## broadonrod

*Swordfish pictures*

*Thanks everyone* for all the cool replies! Here are a couple more pictures of Taylors Big Swordfish.. I'm fixing to look at some of the video and get the footage to Miles.. This should be a great video looks like we have a lot of footage. Here is one more pic of Mikes sword also :cheers:. Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab
Like us on face book  https://m.facebook.com/booby.trap.fishing.team?refid=13


----------



## saltwater4life

Hands down AWESOME pictures Brett, that lil lady can hold her own in that torture chair! Awesome trip and awesome pictures, can't wait for the video! What some guys DREAM of catching..........y'all do many many many times in one trip! True masters of the swords

Got a question for ya Brett, for however long I remember, we've seen ALLT of guests in that torture chair of yours gettin fingers stuck in their ears and getting.........well TORTURED! Lol when's your turn to get strapped in and be at the mercy of the deckhands! Lol I know you've probably had your fair share, but I wanna see the BT crew strapped in and let the lions loose on ya while helpless in the chair hahaha now that would be a great video


----------



## Mikeyhunts

saltwater4life said:


> Hands down AWESOME pictures Brett, that lil lady can hold her own in that torture chair! Awesome trip and awesome pictures, can't wait for the video! What some guys DREAM of catching..........y'all do many many many times in one trip! True masters of the swords
> 
> Got a question for ya Brett, for however long I remember, we've seen ALLT of guests in that torture chair of yours gettin fingers stuck in their ears and getting.........well TORTURED! Lol when's your turn to get strapped in and be at the mercy of the deckhands! Lol I know you've probably had your fair share, but I wanna see the BT crew strapped in and let the lions loose on ya while helpless in the chair hahaha now that would be a great video


I wanna be on that trip!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## luna sea II

Very nice!


----------



## FISH TAILS

What a trip the pictures are awesome! I know Taylor and Mike are stoked! Taylor is animal to battle two days in a row on monsters! The pic with Taylor and John in black and white will be a lifetime memory!
Thanks again guys and gals for supporting the cause! 
Now Ahab and Miles bring on the video!!!


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Great memory Shots there*

Those are some True Giants. Looks like a Great trip. As Always, The Booby Trap Crew Delivers....


----------



## [email protected]

Very nice! That's one tough girl!


----------



## CAT TALES

Sounds like a great trip with some REALLY nice fish!! Congrats y'all!!!


----------



## matthewsart

Another awesome successful trip. Way to go Booby Trap.


----------



## meaux fishing

Another great trips on the BT... Thats the stuff dreams are made of


----------



## Mikeyhunts

Can't wait for this video!!!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## elgatogus

Big Fan of the Booby Trap! Keep up the great work!! Awesome pictures!


----------



## Marcos Domingues

wow..some monsters there , impressive. Hey do I get a ride if I'm a big fan too lol


----------



## jgale

Man those pics are killer! 

Congrats guys, those are some studs!


----------



## Flight Cancelled

I need to see some more pics Brett.....got to hold off the addiction till next weekend


----------



## Mikeyhunts

elgatogus said:


> Big Fan of the Booby Trap! Keep up the great work!! Awesome pictures!


Aren't we all big fans!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jolly Roger

awesome, big congrats


----------



## broadonrod

nelson6500 said:


> Great pics, Taylor is a beast for fighting that monster for 6 hours.


Thanks a million everyone for all the super cool and kind replies... 
Matt no question this young lady is eat up with swordfishing.. I'm pretty sure there has not been a lady angler here on the Texas coast ever catch a 400+ lb swordfish.. That swordfish would have killed me . She is welcome as an angler on the Booby Trap every trip... We ask her after the long fight the day before if she wanted to go grouper or tile fishing and she just leaned over and whispered " SWORDFISHHHH" .. She has become quite an angler over the last couple of trips... John and Taylor have both caught swordfish over 400 lbs with us now.. We hope to get the father - daughter team out there again and try to get them both a nickel! I know one thing John is going to just have to start up an account with Dan Matthews to get all these swordfish bills painted!

Dan Both of these bills will be shipped out to you this week.. Mike and Taylor are going to have you do your magic on their swordfish bills.. These bills are a couple of the best looking bills we have kept this season. Super nice bills.

Both of these swordfish were starting to show "Pumpkin" color in the meat. Ill post a pic of the swordfish steaks.. They are not true pumpkin swords but getting there for sure a true pumpkin sword is twice this orange. We start seeing that more and more this time of year.

Thanks again very much everyone for the really kind words.. This stuff is a blast and the entire Booby Trap crew enjoys sharing this stuff with everyone..









Brett Holden/Capt.Ahab * Like us on Face Book  https://www.facebook.com/booby.trap.fishing.team*


----------



## Hotrod

Those are some great pics and a great trip! Congrats to all


----------



## wacker

Those are some biguns!!! 

Congrats to the Young lady. She makes it look easy.:work:


----------



## Calmday

Awesome pics Brett.


----------



## saltwater4life

Brett, What causes the "pumpkin" color? Judging by you saying this time of year, i would guess maybe diet or maybe temperature? No taste difference?

Awesome pictures and awesome job on getting her hooked up on a biggn! Its crazy all the anticipation when you have another trip, thinking what could the BT crew do next?! Great stuff Brett and crew!

S4L


----------



## Disco Lady

Awesome!!!!:cheers::cheers:

DL :dance:


----------



## Yams

broadonrod said:


> Thanks a million everyone for all the super cool and kind replies...
> Matt no question this young lady is eat up with swordfishing.. I'm pretty sure there has not been a lady angler here on the Texas coast ever catch a 400+ lb swordfish.. That swordfish would have killed me . She is welcome as an angler on the Booby Trap every trip... We ask her after the long fight the day before if she wanted to go grouper or tile fishing and she just leaned over and whispered " SWORDFISHHHH" .. She has become quite an angler over the last couple of trips... John and Taylor have both caught swordfish over 400 lbs with us now.. We hope to get the father - daughter team out there again and try to get them both a nickel! I know one thing John is going to just have to start up an account with Dan Matthews to get all these swordfish bills painted!
> 
> Dan Both of these bills will be shipped out to you this week.. Mike and Taylor are going to have you do your magic on their swordfish bills.. These bills are a couple of the best looking bills we have kept this season. Super nice bills.
> 
> Both of these swordfish were starting to show "Pumpkin" color in the meat. Ill post a pic of the swordfish steaks.. They are not true pumpkin swords but getting there for sure a true pumpkin sword is twice this orange. We start seeing that more and more this time of year.
> 
> Thanks again very much everyone for the really kind words.. This stuff is a blast and the entire Booby Trap crew enjoys sharing this stuff with everyone..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brett Holden/Capt.Ahab * Like us on Face Book  https://www.facebook.com/booby.trap.fishing.team*


So did she eat the "Starburst"??

:biggrin:


----------



## broadonrod

saltwater4life said:


> Brett, What causes the "pumpkin" color? Judging by you saying this time of year, i would guess maybe diet or maybe temperature? No taste difference?
> 
> Awesome pictures and awesome job on getting her hooked up on a biggn! Its crazy all the anticipation when you have another trip, thinking what could the BT crew do next?! Great stuff Brett and crew!
> 
> S4L


 I'm not sure .. Lots of opinions on why their meet turns.. The strongest opinion I hear the most is the swordfish start eating Royal Red Shrimp. and the meat turns orange.. We see this a lot this time of year pretty regularly. maybe a migration of new fish that have had another diet from deeper water, maybe a different diet because the squid have move out, not sure.. Lots of people say they taste better I'm not sure about that either.. They are all good if not frozen to long and handled properly. First we see the bellies turn colors... Later in the season the bigger fish seem to turn more orange on average.. This is one of the cool thing about swordfishing, nobody really knows that much about them.. I'm eating some of that orange sucker tonight :cheers: Thanks Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

Yams said:


> So did she eat the "Starburst"??
> 
> :biggrin:


 Yes Sr... the starburst will be on the video and we even had Pappa Joe at the dock and renewed his vows with the mighty swordfish :biggrin:.. We just happened to have an extra when we hit the dock :wink:.. Should be a good video.. Can't wait to see what Miles does with this one.. Thanks my brother.. Brett Holden


----------



## broadonrod

*Thanks again everyone for all the nice replies!* Weather looking pretty good this week hope to get back out .. *Get Tight Suckas! Brett Holden*


----------



## Yams

broadonrod said:


> Yes Sr... the starburst will be on the video and we even had Pappa Joe at the dock and renewed his vows with the mighty swordfish :biggrin:.. We just happened to have an extra when we hit the dock :wink:.. Should be a good video.. Can't wait to see what Miles does with this one.. Thanks my brother.. Brett Holden


Hah! My wife and boy watched the last video and both had sour faces during the "starburst" part...both agreed they would pass.

I think the overdubbed "wretching" sounds did it for them :fish:


----------



## angler_joe

Good Job as always Booby Trap Crew! Congrats ! :cheers:


----------



## C. Moore

Another great trip and super pics and Huge Swords. Yall got it going ON!!!!


----------



## capttravis

broadonrod said:


> *Thanks again everyone for all the nice replies!* Weather looking pretty good this week hope to get back out .. *Get Tight Suckas! Brett Holden*


Sweet pic... Can't wait to see the video... Sounds like the mules were snappin


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks again everyone for the kind replies. Hope to get the young ladies back out before the end of season.. Can't wait to see what Miles puts together on the video! ! Watch for Taylor's picture with her 400 plus lb swordfish in up coming magazine articles! We are thinking this is surly the largest swordfish ever caught by a female angler out of Texas... Congrats again Taylor you are one heck of an angler! Thanks Again everyone!!! Brett Holden/ Capt. Ahab


----------



## FISH TAILS

Those pics are great!
Will be cool to see her make the mags! Still waiting on the video from this trip! It is nice to watch fishing action from the office chair when you are stuck on land!
Congrats to Taylor and Mike for 2 great fish!
Now bring on the video SUCKA!!!


----------



## tblair

Thanks everyone and a huge thank you to Capt. Ahab and the Booby Trap crew for the incredible trips this summer! I think today is the first day I'm finally not sore from all that reeling :biggrin: you guys are top notch and I appreciate all the hard work y'all put in! I'm honored to be a guest angler on any trip of y'all's  can't wait till next time! 

GET TIGHT SUCKAS! 

-T.T.S.S 
(Taylor the Sword Slayer) :biggrin:


----------



## jgale

Happy for ya Taylor! From what i hear you were an animal on the reel! Still waiting to see the video


----------



## bigfishtx

Amazing how many hits these threads get when he takes a hot looking gal on the boat.


----------



## broadonrod

tblair said:


> Thanks everyone and a huge thank you to Capt. Ahab and the Booby Trap crew for the incredible trips this summer! I think today is the first day I'm finally not sore from all that reeling :biggrin: you guys are top notch and I appreciate all the hard work y'all put in! I'm honored to be a guest angler on any trip of y'all's  can't wait till next time!
> 
> GET TIGHT SUCKAS!
> 
> -T.T.S.S
> (Taylor the Sword Slayer) :biggrin:


Taylor you are one of a kind! Up day and night always ready.. These last couple of trips were a blast fishing with you.. Its always fun fishing with folks that love this stuff as much as we do.. Give Dan Matthews a call when you get a chance and let him know what you want on those swordfish bills.. You can give me that last one if you want I can find a place on the wall for it ... Hope to get you back out there before the season ends.. Get tight Sucka! Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab

PS. Hope to have the video soon.. Its in Miles hands for now..


----------



## WillieT

Love reading your reports, looking at the pics and watching the videos. Looks like another great trip with a good time had by all. Congratulations to Taylor on the big one. Look forward to the video.


----------



## broadonrod

egret said:


> Hey Brett, next season see if you can find it in the kindness of your heart to invite these two (on the same trip).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy on the left is your biggest fan and can catch some serious fish, the guy on the right is a pathetic fool that can't catch a fish to safe his life, rumors are that he shorted someone here $50 bucks on a fishing trip last year which he is sincerely sorry for not knowing what he did wrong.
> 
> Please give these two good guys a trip of a lifetime!


No


----------



## egret

That was easy.


----------



## FISH TAILS

egret said:


> Hey Brett, next season see if you can find it in the kindness of your heart to invite these two (on the same trip).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy on the left is your biggest fan and can catch some serious fish, the guy on the right is a pathetic fool that can't catch a fish to safe his life, rumors are that he shorted someone here $50 bucks on a fishing trip last year which he is sincerely sorry for not knowing what he did wrong.
> 
> Please give these two good guys a trip of a lifetime!


The guy on the left looks just like a Potlicker!


----------



## En Fuego

He doesn't need to invite him, he will be anchored 5 feet off his transom trying to moon Brett anyway.
What a classy way to repay the guy who showed him everything he knows about Swordfishing.

What rhymes with douche? Nothing. DOUCHE!


----------



## egret

Those two are simply misunderstood.

The guy on the right (from the above picture) can only catch tuna this size and wears exofficio PJ's to go offshore,










and the guy on the left always makes fun of the guy on the right and one ups him every chance he gets.


----------



## En Fuego

The term "Once bitten, twice shy" comes to mind.


----------



## broadonrod

shaggydog said:


> Love reading your reports, looking at the pics and watching the videos. Looks like another great trip with a good time had by all. Congratulations to Taylor on the big one. Look forward to the video.


Thanks a million! Taylor is one tough angler! That sword was 4 times her size.. Can't wait to see the video my self.. Thanks again Brett


----------



## capttravis

Wow... Yeah, that about sums it up


----------



## Hotrod

Admin, please remove the picture of the 2 Douche Bags to save this beautiful thread. This post is full of great, phenomenal pictures only to be ruined by these two clowns. Thanks in advance


----------



## broadonrod

Lol!!! Here is a pic that saves the memory of the trip... That was some funny stuff !!! They say a picture is with a thousand words.. I just can't say them on line ...

Any way here is Taylor with her 400 -450 lb sword and Mike with his nice 350-375 lber .. These are much easier to look at
































Thanks again for all the kind replies! Ill have the video up as soon as Miles gets it knocked out..

Like us on Face Book https://m.facebook.com/booby.trap.fishing.team?


----------



## bentup

Hotrod said:


> Admin, please remove the picture of the 2 Douche Bags to save this beautiful thread. This post is full of great, phenomenal pictures only to be ruined by these two clowns. Thanks in advance


What did they do wrong to need their pics deleted?


----------



## Long Pole

bentup said:


> What did they do wrong to need their pics deleted?


He's just being the jealous douchebag that he is. Must suck to be HRS all the time.


----------



## Dfennen29

There is more anticipation for this video than there was for the Star Wars movies


----------



## Mont

Brett has asked that the posts stay in this thread. Something about opening your mouth and confirming you are the village idiot comes to mind with those posts. 

I enjoy Brett's Booby Trap posts and pics and they are always first class. If you ain't the lead dog, it's just another day on a leash.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

Congrats to Taylor for a fish of a lifetime and kudos to BBT for putting her on it while benefiting those that have served our country! Don't post much anymore; however, Taylor deserves recognition for such a feat.

Yep - idiots, dogs, and rampant hubris pretty much F-ing this site up.

AGF


----------



## saltwater4life

Seeing taylor with her monser made this thread awesome, then seeing gilligan and the skipper ruined everything, but brett you posting more pictures turned this baby around! Lets see this video! Awesome work BT team, Yalls reports NEVER get old! keep making yourselves legends, i hope your son knows what hes going to be getting into when he gets a bit older, with his dad passing all this knowledge down to him from a small child, hes going to be schooling the best of em before hes out of middle school!


----------



## EB-643

saltwater4life said:


> Seeing taylor with her monser made this thread awesome, then seeing gilligan and the skipper ruined everything, but brett you posting more pictures turned this baby around! Lets see this video! Awesome work BT team, Yalls reports NEVER get old! keep making yourselves legends, i hope your son knows what hes going to be getting into when he gets a bit older, with his dad passing all this knowledge down to him from a small child, hes going to be schooling the best of em before hes out of middle school!


Try a little harder there buddy....you've been latched on like a remora for about 6 months and still haven't gotten an invite, give it up.


----------



## saltwater4life

EB-643 said:


> Try a little harder there buddy....you've been latched on like a remora for about 6 months and still haven't gotten an invite, give it up.


and here we go with another one, youve been talking sh!t since you joined the board. i can see about 3 or 4 posts youve made that comments how people are sucking up or trying to get on the BT, so looks like maybe youre butt hurt or jealous maybe? No i havent been invited and nor do i think i ever will, doesnt hurt my feelings. But i still do enjoy reading their reports and looking at their pictures. Im quite happy with the offshore fishing i do and my friends i fish with


----------



## saltwater4life

Also, I have been commenting longer than 6 month, ive been enjoying the BT post for a couple of years in case you wanted to know since youre keeping up


----------



## bigfishtx

Always-Gone-Fishing said:


> Congrats to Taylor for a fish of a lifetime and kudos to BBT for putting her on it while benefiting those that have served our country! Don't post much anymore; however, Taylor deserves recognition for such a feat.
> 
> Yep - idiots, dogs, and rampant hubris pretty much F-ing this site up.
> 
> AGF


Man if you think that one silly post messed this thread up I, will warn you not to look at any others.
Everyone here is a fair target except two or three people. I know a lot of people won't post anymore from fear of being attacked.


----------



## Trouthunter

> I know a lot of people won't post anymore from fear of being attacked.


Report it when it happens. We can't be everywhere all the time.

TH


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing

bigfishtx said:


> Man if you think that one silly post messed this thread up I, will warn you not to look at any others.
> Everyone here is a fair target except two or three people. I know a lot of people won't post anymore from fear of being attacked.


Not my point at all regarding the post/thread but I agree with you:

"Dear Always-Gone-Fishing,

You have received an infraction at 2CoolFishing.

Reason: Trying to beat the word censor"

Well, it is what it is and its a good thing there's no word censor offshore or I would be in deep poopoo.

AGF


----------



## jgale

Brett,

I think it's time that Miles get his priorities straight here. He needs to realize that fishing videos come first, THEN the rest of the work can follow


----------



## Wompam

*Haters gonna hate*

:dance:It always amazes me how small you men must be....:dance:


----------



## En Fuego

You are correct Wompam - Chase the BT is about 5'5", so Egret must be about 5'3"


----------



## broadonrod

En Fuego said:


> You are correct Wompam - Chase the BT is about 5'5", so Egret must be about 5'3"


Thanks guys... Its a shame these guys don't have anything more to do than be miserable and try and share their misery with everyone else.. Back to Taylors Monster 400plus lb daytime swordfish .. Waiting on you Miles :work:... Capt. Ahab


----------



## bentup

broadonrod said:


> Thanks guys... Its a shame these guys don't have anything more to do than be miserable and try and share their misery with everyone else.. Back to Taylors Monster 400plus lb daytime swordfish .. Waiting on you Miles :work:... Capt. Ahab


How much further can you knock a short man down? He's giving it all he's got captain!


----------



## livegoodlife

*Congrats and Thanks*

Taylor,
Congrats on your great catch. Not only you're a very pretty young lady(heartbreaker), great angler, and the determination but you're also giving inspiration to my girl wanted to fish more. I would love to invite you & dad to fish with us but I'm afraid that you're going to make us look like a chump from the way to crank that fish up. Keep up the great work.

Brett,
Thanks:
for having Matt(thx for Taco diner) and Jeff(thx for the Zico drinks) hard work on board.
for making every trip is an exciting adventure.
for entertaining the fishing world.
for help/share/give hope to a little guy like us that we can catch swordfish too.
for your kindness by inviting some of us to once in a lifetime to fish with you.
for being a good person.
----iiii-yaaaa----


----------



## bluewateraggie

Shoot, I am not scared to say I would love a chance on the boobytrap or any other boat that catches swordfish. No reason to hate for that. I could care less about the stupid posts of jealousy from some. Bring on the video. Im taking breaks from vehicle oil changes here at the house to see it. I like everyones videos and photos while im stuck on land


----------



## Disco Lady

Jealousy and haters, we have them here too! Now let's get the video going sucka!!!!!:work::work:

DL


----------



## Rack Ranch

*I'm Jealous!!*

How can you not be, Brett spends all summer fishing with beautiful people catching monster fish, then spends his winters with beautiful people shooting monster bucks. As a matter of fact, I may hate him... LMAO

Good job bro, but come back to the hunting board real soon...Walker



Disco Lady said:


> Jealousy and haters, we have them here too! Now let's get the video going sucka!!!!!:work::work:
> 
> DL


----------



## broadonrod

bluewateraggie said:


> Shoot, I am not scared to say I would love a chance on the boobytrap or any other boat that catches swordfish. No reason to hate for that. I could care less about the stupid posts of jealousy from some. Bring on the video. Im taking breaks from vehicle oil changes here at the house to see it. I like everyones videos and photos while im stuck on land


 Thanks guys.. I think some folk are just confused on what being nice is .. We have met some really good down to earth folks on this site for sure I wish we had room for all the cool folks on here. It has been a blast fishing with all the 2coolers we have met here in the past few years.. No matter what you do there is always going to be someone looking for something wrong instead of focusing on the good.. Its what makes us different..








Miles has the footage from the trip ... *Hope to have the video up soon*.. Ill check with him and see how far along he is.. Looks like the weather is going to be great just about all week.. I'm seeing 1-2' on buoy weather Wed-Sun at the hilltops







. 
Thanks again for all the kind words! Get Tight Suckas! Brett Holden/Capt. Ahab


----------



## broadonrod

Rack Ranch said:


> How can you not be, Brett spends all summer fishing with beautiful people catching monster fish, then spends his winters with beautiful people shooting monster bucks. As a matter of fact, I may hate him... LMAO
> 
> Good job bro, but come back to the hunting board real soon...Walker


 LOL.. I just got our first deer pics .. Ill be over there pretty soon.. Thanks my brother! Brett


----------



## Miles2Fish

*Glad to see so much positive feedback....*



EB-643 said:


> Try a little harder there buddy....you've been latched on like a remora for about 6 months and still haven't gotten an invite, give it up.


Please leave this forum....you are not adding anything of value.


----------



## Yams

Grown men acting like children. Gotta love the internets.


----------



## My Little Big boat

Hey Brett, I think you need to do a video that shows all the starburst's of that year... That is the best part anyway... Lol


----------



## broadonrod

My Little Big boat said:


> Hey Brett, I think you need to do a video that shows all the starburst's of that year... That is the best part anyway... Lol


LOL we have a pretty good starburst video from this trip.. Pappa Joe even ate one.. That's what he gets for being there at the wrong time :rotfl:... Miles is putting a file together with lots of footage Im sure If I mention that he will be all over it LOL.. Thanks Brett Holden


----------



## Disco Lady

I think we need the video, of me dancing with the voodoo stick the night of the Super Slam! Cono!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl:

DL :doowapsta


----------



## broadonrod

*Miles is working on the Video of last weeks trip*.. He almost has it finished







... Here is a trailer video he put together for our You Tube Channel.. I just got to see it a couple of minutes ago.. Can't wait to see what he comes up with on the last trip.. 
Last Trip Video coming soon with Taylors 400+ lb swordfish and Mikes 350+lb swordfish.. 
Like us on Facebook... 
https://www.facebook.com/booby.trap.fishing.team


----------



## Wompam

*Baddass*

Pretty work!


----------



## Yams

broadonrod said:


> *Miles is working on the Video of last weeks trip*.. He almost has it finished
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Here is a trailer video he put together for our You Tube Channel.. I just got to see it a couple of minutes ago.. Can't wait to see what he comes up with on the last trip..
> Last Trip Video coming soon with Taylors 400+ lb swordfish and Mikes 350+lb swordfish..
> Like us on Facebook...
> https://www.facebook.com/booby.trap.fishing.team


Just me or is the audio extra loud on this one? **** near blew my headphones off 

I loved the swordfish head mask thing, made me literally laugh out loud at my desk.


----------



## Hotrod

Its a little loud. Man, he does some great work on the videos. Lots of time to clip all that stuff!


----------



## broadonrod

It is pretty load lol! Thanks for the replies. Miles worked on the video pretty late and says he can knock it out and have it up tomorrow.. Thanks again for the replies .. Brett Holden
https://m.facebook.com/booby.trap.fishing.team?


----------



## broadonrod

Miles is on it! Should be loaded soon.. He won't let me see it! ... Video should be up shortly.. Capt. Ahab


----------



## saltwater4life

Patiently waiting!


----------

